# Wireless Network Adaptor - Linksys WMP54G ver 2

## gabrielm79

Hello everybody.

I have a problem installing  Linksys WMP54G ver 2. In the box i want to install it i have an eth0 too and i want to use as access point the dsl/router Linksys WAG354G.

# lspci |grep -i wireless

```

02:04.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)

```

So i have used ndiswrapper to install win drivers and work.My wlan is recognized.

```
 # ndiswrapper -l

Installed ndis drivers:

bcmwl5  driver present, hardware present

```

but at #dmesg | grep wlan

```
wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device 00:0f:66:f1:a5:e0 using driver bcmwl5, configuration file 14E4:4320:1737:0013.5.conf

wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP, WPA with TKIP, WPA with AES/CCMP

wlan0 (WE) : Driver using old /proc/net/wireless support, please fix driver !
```

# cat /proc/net/wireless

```
Inter-| sta-|   Quality        |   Discarded packets               | Missed | WE

 face | tus | link level noise |  nwid  crypt   frag  retry   misc | beacon | 19

 wlan0: 0000  100   199     0        0      0      0      0      0        0

```

# ifconfig -a

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:80:48:34:15:98

          inet addr:192.168.1.3  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:12627 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:9908 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:16202543 (15.4 Mb)  TX bytes:995343 (972.0 Kb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xc800

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:106 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:106 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:7524 (7.3 Kb)  TX bytes:7524 (7.3 Kb)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0F:66:F1:A5:E0

          inet addr:192.168.1.4  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Memory:df000000-df001fff

```

#iwconfig 

```
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"test1"

          Mode:Auto  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 56:67:A2:57:EF:5D

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:24 dBm

          RTS thr=2347 B   Fragment thr=2346 B

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:100/100  Signal level:-57 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

The graffical interface of the configuration of the dsl/router is the simpliest i would can do.

WIRELESS->Basic Wireless Settings 

                                                    ->wireless network mode ---->MIXED

                                                    ->wireless network          ---->test1 

                                                    ->wireless channel           ---->11-2.462GHz

                                                    ->wireless  ssid broadcast ----> enable

               ->Wireless Security

                                                    ->Sevurity Mode             ---->Disable

               ->Wireless Accesss 

                                                    ->Allow All

               ->Advanced Wireless Settings 

                                                    Authentication -->AUTO(default)

                                                    Control TX Rate -->AUTO(default)

                                                    Beacon Interval  -->100(default:100,milliseconds,range 1-65535) 

                                                    DTIM Interval     --> 1 (default 1 , rane 1-255)

                                                    Fragmentation Threshold-->2346(default,range 256-4096)

                                                    RTS Threshold               -->2347(default,range 0-4096)

At Security section all security options are disabled.

I haven't set up right the /etc/conf.d/wireless so at boot up the init script fails.And the netmount fails also.

I do the cofigurations manually with ifconfig and iwconfig till get them work.

#rc-status boot

```
Runlevel: boot

 urandom   [ started ]

 net.lo        [ started ]

 keymaps   [ started ]

 coldplug    [ started ]

 domainname[started ] 

checkfs       [ started ]

 clock        [ started ]

 rmnologin  [ started ] 

checkroot   [ started ] 

consolefont  [ started ]

 localmount [ started ]

 bootmisc   [ started ]

 modules    [ started ] 

alsasound   [started]

```

#rc-status default

```

Runlevel: default

netmount      [   off ] 

local             [ started ] 

domainname [ started ] 

cupsd           [ started ]

 hotplug        [ started ] 

net.wlan0      [   off ]

```

So i can't establish a connection between wlan0 and wireless router.....  :Crying or Very sad: 

Any help will be helpfull.Thanks in advance.

----------

## comprookie2000

You should be able to connect with this;

```

#iwconfig wlan0 essid test1

#ifconfig wlan0 up

#dhcpcd wlan0 
```

more here;

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-125627-highlight-ndiswrapper.html

----------

